# Asian/pakistani food restaurants



## livex (Nov 2, 2011)

hello

Can any body plz tell me about the Pakistani food restaurants in Munich area ?

would be gr8 to know this .

thx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe others in Munich can recommend some but just looking at the German restaurant review websites this one came out with good reviews. Its in the centre as well.
Home


----------



## livex (Nov 2, 2011)

thx 

some another person also told me about this place but was not able to find the web address.

thx again


----------

